# 14 ft Stumpknocker microskiff build.



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What are the dimensions, and are you going to keep those lights for a gigging setup?


----------



## classyhooker (Sep 10, 2016)

yobata said:


> What are the dimensions, and are you going to keep those lights for a gigging setup?





yobata said:


> What are the dimensions, and are you going to keep those lights for a gigging setup?


Have them them written down somewhere, just not on hand (will post). 

We are most definitely keeping those bad boys we are going to set up a removal option for them. They are bolted on currently.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

classyhooker said:


> Have them them written down somewhere, just not on hand (will post).
> 
> We are most definitely keeping those bad boys we are going to set up a removal option for them. They are bolted on currently.


Cool! Lwalker had a nice removable setup for the lights on his Rivercraft 14


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

classyhooker said:


> And the fun begins!
> 
> Last weekend we svcooped a killer deal on a 70's Stumpknocker.....


Nice boat! I spent many many days as a kid fishing out of a 14' one of those in Lake Rousseau. It belonged to my friend and had a OLD 6hp Johnson Seahorse, wouldn't quite plane off. It was fun to fish out of and 6 gal of gas would go forever. Looking forward to seeing the project.

Off topic/not to derail but.... what flavor of Gheenoe is that in the background? The hull at the transom looks slightly more rounded than normal? Could also just be the pic...or my memory. Just curious
LH


----------



## classyhooker (Sep 10, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice boat! I spent many many days as a kid fishing out of a 14' one of those in Lake Rousseau. It belonged to my friend and had a OLD 6hp Johnson Seahorse, wouldn't quite plane off. It was fun to fish out of and 6 gal of gas would go forever. Looking forward to seeing the project.
> 
> Off topic/not to derail but.... what flavor of Gheenoe is that in the background? The hull at the transom looks slightly more rounded than normal? Could also just be the pic...or my memory. Just curious
> LH


It's a 13 ft lowsider, built up the transom to accommodate a longer motor. We will be finishing that off and painting, then probably putting it up for sale to help fund this project. Has a nice 2009 5hp Mercury 4stroke in great shape. Will post pictures when it's ready!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Progress ?


----------

